# hymer gas



## 99086 (May 6, 2006)

Hi, I have just bought a 1997 B694G It was imported into this country sometime in the past and has 50 mbar gas installation. I am aware gas regs have changed a lot since 1997 and find it difficult to get add ons for this pressure. I toyed with the idea of a Gaslow changeover device but the working pressure was 37mbar. Is it possible to get gaslow refillables 50 mbar equipped. I dont know much about the implications. Is it possible to get the gas equipment converted (bigger jet sizes??) Can a 50mbar device run at a lower pressure?
Have I missed something?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

kipper365 said:


> Hi, I have just bought a 1997 B694G It was imported into this country sometime in the past and has 50 mbar gas installation.


Hi Kipper,

your problem is that you have an older _German_ van. Because, while 30 mbar was already standard pressure in most European countries, Germany maintained their traditional 50 mbar until about the millenium. Nowadays also the German motorhome builders have (had to) switch over to 30 mbar.

Unfortunately this means that only on the German market you will still find equipment (and spare parts) that is laid out for 50 mbar. And even there the manufacturers try to phase it out now.

Now, is it possible to convert to 30 mbar?
Basically yes. The tubing should have no problem at all, however the devices will at least work less efficient, or might even fail. So you should contact the manufacturers of your gas appliances (most probably Smev for the stove, Dometic (ex Electrolux) for the fridge and Truma for the heating) if they could convert them to 30 mbar. I think that at least for Truma this is no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 99086 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Gerhard
I will do some home work with the suppliers and see how difficult/ expensive it is. I note that the Fridge manufacturers recommend jet replacement at each service, so it cannot be a big job
Thanks again


----------



## crosshead (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello Kipper 
We have also come across this problem with our Hymer running on 50mbar.I am curious as to whether you found a solution? 
Regards
Lindsay


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, there are 2 ways of dealing with your problem here, No 1 is pay a professional to change the various jets in your appliances, these are available & are relatively cheap however it takes 1.5 hours to service a fire & similar for the older fridges. No 2 is to buy a 50 mbar regulator at about £7.40 & forget your problem. Again the regulators are easily obtainable & we always keep one in stock. Over the years i have converted many vans from 50 to 30 mbar for customers & it is not a problem, Steve


----------



## crosshead (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Sergeant
Thanks for your invaluable help.I have previously tried to buy a 50mbar regulator but have not been able to source one.Could you possibly point me in the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, If you need a 50mbar regulator then any dealer should be able to get one as Unipart which used to be Burdens supply 98% of all dealers in the country. If you have trouble get back to me via pm & I will get one & post it to you if you like, Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Steves offer sounds very good to me but the website for Unipart is HERE<<.. the actual stores where all the stuff is kept is only about 2 miles from me but I am afraid they only deal with the dealers..... but the dealers are listed on the website....

mike


----------

